# Vine killing herbicide?



## ddhlakebound (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got a 4 acre patch of woods to clear of vines. Its completely overgrown, looks like a single huge rolling canopy. Many trees have already died, many more w/ lost limbs due to vine weight. Every single tree has vines running up it. The property owners want all the vines cut at ground level and at 6 ft, and the vine stumps sprayed. 

What chemical should we use to kill any vine regrowth without harming any of the trees?

This first step in turning this jungle into a forest wont be fun, but it'll be worth it to get in good with this homeowners association. And without help soon the patch will be all dead trees covered in vine.


----------



## gumneck (Jun 27, 2006)

If its Virginia Creeper or poison ivy/oak, I know Glyphomax(generic Roundup but cheaper)works very well with just leaf coverage. However, sometimes unless you can spray a good ways up the vine, the vine will continue to grow for awhile. At least thats been my experience. Let me point out that you wouldn't want to contact green tree material just as with Roundup.

If its as bad as you've made it sound, napalm may be your best bet.....incoming!


----------



## LightningLoader (Jun 27, 2006)

If you're cutting the vine at ground level, then I don't know how much it's going to help spraying roundup on it since it won't have any leaves left to absorb it. There is a special vine killer out there that will kill anything, but I think it has to be sprayed on the foliage too. I'll see if I can get the name for you. We had some kind of crazy ground cover vine that we couldn't seem to kill with anything (including fire) but the vine killer potion worked on it.


----------



## LightningLoader (Jun 27, 2006)

24D is active ingredient in vine killer. Don't know name though (landmaster?). Has to be sprayed on leaves with a sticking agent.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jun 27, 2006)

Im not planning on spraying any of the foliage. I just want to make sure the root systems dont resprout and grow like mad again. 

I'm figuring that within a week of being cut most of the vine foliage will be dead and shriveled, enough at least to let the trees get light again. 

Napalm would be a very nice option, but its in a pricey neighborhood next to two country clubs. Probably better not call in the airstrike just yet.


----------



## JimL (Jun 27, 2006)

Garlon 4 is what you need for a cut surface treatment. Just spray the stumps to the ground. don't get it on the trees and you will be fine..


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jun 27, 2006)

im a certified pesticede applicator and yes garlon4 works, but Prosecutor by Lesco works the best...i use it on a regular basis. mix 6oz / gallon water. *be careful of overspray!!! spray in no-wind conditions...*generally first thing in the morning or later at night. 

-mike


----------

